# 1996 Altima Wiper Pivots



## tcam0678 (Sep 18, 2004)

I need to replace the wiper pivots on my son's 96 Altima. I purchased the parts and will attempt the task this weekend. Anyone out there done this? Anyone have any pictures of the steps to follow? Any help would be appreciated...


Regards
TCAM0678


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

To remove the pivots you need to remove the arms, the clips and screws holding the black plastic cover, then I would unbolt the wiper motor from the firewall. After that should be able to decide how much further you will need to disassemble the mechanism.

Troy


----------



## tcam0678 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks KA24...I'll give it a try..I don't expect too many surprises. That area is Just an awkward place to work in...

Regards
TCAM0678


----------

